# Probleme mit Downloads von Mega.co.nz



## toka1971 (5. April 2014)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

ich hoffe ich habe das richtige Unterforum gefunden, ansonsten bitte entsprechend verschieben.
Danke.

Also, worum geht es?

Ich habe Probleme Daten via Mega herunter zu laden. Ich bekomme regelmäßig via Mega Daten, die ich für meine Arbeit dringend benötige, kann dieser aber nicht, oder besser gesagt, nur selten problemlos herunterladen. dies gilt allerdings nur für meinen Arbeitsrechner. Via Ipad oder vom Rechner des Nachbarn kann ich die Daten problemlos herunterladen.

Egal welchen Browser ich auf meinem Arbeitsrechner nutze, firefox, Chrome oder Internetexplorer, bei allen bekomme ich immer die gleiche Fehlermeldung: "Temporary error, retrying" und das war´s dann.
An fehlender Bandbreite kann das nicht liegen da ich eine 50.000er Leitung habe und alle anderen Downloads (Treiber etc.) funktionieren ohne Probleme.

Ich hab auch schon versucht die Daten via googledrive herunter zu laden, aber da hab ich die gleichen Probleme.

Wie gesagt, via Ipad, ja sogar via Smartphone habe ich diese Probleme nicht. Nur an diesem einen Rechner.

Nun meine Frage, ob hier jemand eine Idee hat woran das liegen könnte??
Ich brauche hier wircklich dringend hilfe!!

Vielen Dank im voraus für alle hilfreichen Tips.

Gruß,

toka


----------



## Jooschka (5. April 2014)

Moinsen!

Wie geht denn der Arbeitsknecht ins Netz?? Per LAN, WLAN, USB oder ??? zum Router ...
Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem... es trat nur auf schnellen Servern bei meinem Kollegen mit schnellem Netz auf... bei mir ist einfach der WLAN-Stick zu heiß geworden und hat sich für sekundenbruchteile verabschiedet und wieder weitergemacht, was zu nem fehler führte...
gleiches gilt für die Netzwerkkarte... die kann natürlich auch zu heiß werden, wenn die z.b. eingestaubt ist...
Ähnliche auswirkungen hatte ich auch schonmal mit nem (ich vermute) Kabelbruch im Lan-Kabel... alls funzte, bis der 1000er-Lan-Swich mal ausgelastet wurde, um größere Dateien zu verschicken... randommäßig kamen fehlermeldungen...
Schonmal probiert, ob sichder Fehler mit nem Downloadmanager "umgehen" lässt? bei den meisten kann man getoppte downloads fortsetzen etc...

Also ich würde als erstes alle alternativverbindungen zum Router testen... im Notfall kann ja sogar n smartphone als wlanempfänger missbraucht werden...


----------



## toka1971 (5. April 2014)

Hallo Jooschka,

der Arbeitsrechner ist mit einem neuen LAN Kabel mit der Firtzbox verbunden, an einem Gigabit Anschluss. Daran sollte es also nicht liegen. Netzwerkkarte ist onboard, funzt bei allem anderen ganz hervorragend. Hab bei Download via Origin 5,7MB/sek. 
Da sehe ich keine Fehlerquelle.
Ich habe mehr den Verdacht das irgendwas mit meinem WIN7 nicht stimmt, hab da aber zu wenig Ahnung 
Daher hatte ich auf die Comunity hier gehofft.
Suche schon die ganze Zeit via Google und bid dort auf einen Downloadmanager gestoßen den ich mal probieren werde.
Hoffe dann klappt es.

Hat sonst noch jemand ne Idee wo der Fehler liegen könnte??


----------



## SilentMan22 (5. April 2014)

Hast du vielleicht nen Wlan-Stick bei dir rumfliegen? Könntest es mal damit probieren, dann kann man immerhin die Lan-Verbindung als Fehlerquelle ausschließen.


----------

